# Anschluss kapazitiver Schalter (eigentlich einfache Sache?)



## Darkghost (21 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe von den Sensoren (Stadium IGT Kapazitiver Schalter Tastend) schon 8 Stück ohne Probleme angeschlossen/ verbaut und nun sind mir 2 Sensoren / LEDs von einer neuen Bestellung abgeraucht. (Datenblatt https://www.mouser.de/pdfDocs/SICS3323-55.pdf)

Daher wäre super, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie ich die LEDs des Sensors anschließen muss, damit ich diese vor dem Einbau testen kann?

Ich hatte mir notiert, das ich
1 auf +V 24V Netzteil
2 auf -V  24V Netzteil
3 auf KL1809 (Beckhoff Klemme)
4 auf -V 24V Netzteil (bzw. EL 2889)
5 auf -V 24V Netzteil (bzw. EL 2889)
6 auf -V 24V Netzteil (bzw. EL 2889)
anschließen muss.




Beides Netzteil - als auch KL2889 habe ich ausprobiert und jedes mal ging Rauch auf. Bin echt schon am verzweifeln, was falsch gemacht habe :-/

Bin auf Eure Rückmeldung gespannt.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## PN/DP (21 September 2022)

Was ging denn in Rauch auf?
Hast Du genau das beschriebene Gerät 3323-55? Oder wurden vielleicht falsche Geräte geliefert oder von Dir ausgewählt?
Hast Du die Pins 1..6 richtig herum gezählt?
Dein DC-Netzteil ist nicht zufällig ein Netzteil was +24V und -24V liefert, sondern es liefert 24VDC und hat einen Anschluß "+" und einen Anschluß "-"?
Sind die 0V der KL1809 mit den 0V der EL2889 und mit Pin 2 und mit dem "-" des 24VDC-Netzteils verbunden?
(Wieso heißen die Pins 4,5,6 "Output"? In meinem Verständnis sind das Inputs.)

Zum Testen der LEDs müsstest Du die Pins 4,5,6 jeweils mit Pin 2 verbinden, dann sollten die LED leuchten. Vorsicht: wenn Du Pin 3 mit Pin 2 verbindest, dann könnte Rauch aufsteigen, wenn Du den Sensor berührst.

Harald


----------



## Darkghost (21 September 2022)

Hallo Harald,

Danke für deine schnelle Rückmeldung:
Zu deinen Fragen:
Was ging denn in Rauch auf?
- Das kann man gar nicht so eindeutig sagen, da auf der sichtbaren Seite der Platine keine Brandspuren sind. Die LEDs funktionieren auch noch nur Leuchte die Touchfläche nur noch schwach. Der Rauch kam zwischen Platine und Touchfläche raus.

Hast Du genau das beschriebene Gerät 3323-58? Oder wurden vielleicht falsche Geräte geliefert oder von Dir ausgewählt?
-> Das ist eine gute Frage. Bestellt hab ich die gleiche, dass hab ich schon nachgeschaut. Es gibt eigentlich auch nur 2 Varianten eine tastend und eine schaltend von daher hab ich da nicht mehr so drüber nachgedacht.

Hast Du die Pins 1..6 richtig herum gezählt?
-> Ja, ich verwende auch einen passenden Stecker mit Kabel. Das Touchsignal kommt auch. (PIN 3)

Dein DC-Netzteil ist nicht zufällig ein Netzteil was +24V und -24V liefert, sondern es liefert 24VDC und hat einen Anschluß "+" und einen Anschluß "-"?
-> Ich verwende aktuell 





						Mean Well MDR-10-24
					

Mean Well MDR-10-24 AC-DC Industrial DIN rail power supply; Output 24Vdc at 0.42A; plastic case




					www.meanwell-web.com
				




Sind die 0V der KL1809 mit den 0V der EL2889 und mit Pin 2 und mit dem "-" des 24VDC-Netzteils verbunden?
-> Ja. das Touchsignal wird auch erkannt.

(Wieso heißen die Pins 4,5,6 "Output"? In meinem Verständnis sind das Inputs.)
-> Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Bei Pin 4,5,6 sind nur die LEDs unabhängig von dem Touchsignal. Anschluss LED ohne Logik, wenn angeschlossen dann leuchten die LEDs.
Warum da Output steht weiß ich auch nicht.

Zum Testen der LEDs müsstest Du die Pins 4,5,6 jeweils mit Pin 2 verbinden, dann sollten die LED leuchten. Vorsicht: wenn Du Pin 3 mit Pin 2 verbindest, dann könnte Rauch aufsteigen, wenn Du den Sensor berührst.
-> das habe ich schon gemacht oder siehe oben? Will nicht noch einen beschädigen, wenn ich es schon mal ausprobiert habe?
Oder unterscheidet sich das von:

Ich hatte mir notiert, das ich
1 auf +V  24V Netzteil
2 auf - V 24V Netzteil
3 auf KL1809 (Beckhoff Klemme)
4 auf - 24V Netzteil (bzw. EL 2889)
5 auf - 24V Netzteil (bzw. EL 2889)
6 auf - 24V Netzteil (bzw. EL 2889)
anschließen muss.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Plan_B (21 September 2022)

Die pins 4-6 sind mit 80mA beschriftet.
Überschlägig hast Du da mehr bei 24v


----------



## PN/DP (21 September 2022)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Oder unterscheidet sich das von:
> 
> Ich hatte mir notiert, das ich
> 1 auf +V  24V Netzteil
> ...


Nein, unterscheidet sich eigentlich nicht. Es ist wichtig, daß die 0V miteinander verbunden sind, weil Du für die Eingänge und die Ausgänge die selben 24VDC verwendest.
Eigentlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie man die Elektronik der Platine von außen zerstören kann, außer durch Überspannung oder Vertauschung von + und - an Pin 1 und Pin 2. Und eventuell Pin 3 überlasten durch Kurzschluß nach 0V (Pin 2)

Hast Du mal die 24VDC gemessen? Nicht daß + und - vertauscht sind oder 30V oder mehr oder Wechselspannung rauskommen. Oder irgendwo ist ein Kurzschluß nach 230V?

Harald


----------



## Darkghost (21 September 2022)

An dem Netzteil ist auch die SPS angeschlossen und die läuft.

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass auf den Etiketten der Packung von den Touchsensoren 3323-51 steht. Eigentlich sollte da 3323-55 stehen.
Im Internet finde ich aber keinen Artikel mit 3323-51 :-/

Ohh mann...


----------



## Heinileini (21 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> (Wieso heißen die Pins 4,5,6 "Output"? In meinem Verständnis sind das Inputs.)


Ich vermute mal, das sind in der Tat Eingänge, mit denen die Farbe des Beleuchtungs-"Outputs" gewählt werden kann.



Plan_B schrieb:


> Die pins 4-6 sind mit 80mA beschriftet.
> Überschlägig hast Du da mehr bei 24v


Aber allenfalls geringfügig mehr. 100 Ohm an 21,5 V (24 V abzüglich Pi²-mal-Daumen 2,5 V an der LED) ergeben 21,5 215 mA, also bei 4 LEDs parallel insgesamt 860 mA.



Plan_B schrieb:


> Hab ich zu wenig geschlafen oder ist mein Tascjenrechner kaputt?


 Nein, Plan_B, weder noch. Das war eindeutig mein Fehler, der mir peinlich ist und den ich auch nicht erklären kann. Mein Gefühl sagte mir direkt, dass das nicht stimmen kann. Aber ich hatte einen Termin im Nacken und deshalb zu hastig abgesendet. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir das nachsehen!


----------



## Darkghost (21 September 2022)

So unterscheiden sich die beiden 
Funktioniert und eingebaut:


Bei dem alten steht MTL D 94 V-0

Neu:



Bei den neuen steht STD-19J 94V-0 4820

Bei beiden steht da drunter aber IGT3323-13-01


----------



## PN/DP (21 September 2022)

Man müsste die Beschriftung der Bauteile lesen können...
Vielleicht ist die eine Platine für 24VDC ausgelegt und die andere für 5VDC? Oder die eine ist Plus-schaltend und die andere Minus-schaltend? Oder ...?
Frage mal den Lieferant, was der Unterschied der neu gelieferten Platinen gegenüber den funktionierenden Geräten ist.

Harald


----------



## Plan_B (21 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> 100 Ohm an 21,5 V (24 V abzüglich Pi²-mal-Daumen 2,5 V an der LED) ergeben 21,5 mA,


Hab ich zu wenig geschlafen oder ist mein Tascjenrechner kaputt?
Die 5V Theorie von @PN/DP ost da eingängiger, weil da passt es Überschlägig mit den 100 ohm, jedenfalls an meinem Tischrechner.
Der Spannungsregler für die 3V3 Schiene kann 40V ab.
Ausgang 3 (p-schaltend) und die LED PIN dürfen jedenfalls nicht direkt an GND.


----------



## PN/DP (21 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Heinileini schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 100 Ohm an 21,5 V (24 V abzüglich Pi²-mal-Daumen 2,5 V an der LED) ergeben 21,5 mA,
> ...


Mein Taschenrechner sagt bei der Rechnung: 215 mA 

Ich vermute mal, daß da in Wirklichkeit mehrere/viele LED in Reihe geschaltet sind (und das ganze in 4 parallelen Strängen), so daß da mindestens 22V an den LED abfallen (sollen). Das ergäbe dann ca. 20 mA je LED-Strang, und die 12x 100R würden bei "alle LED ein" fast 0,5W verbraten.

PS: allerdings soll das auch mit 6V Supply funktionieren. Dann blieben für die LED nur 4V übrig.  Da müsste in den RGB-LED-Modulen auch noch Spannungswandler-Elektronik drin sein.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (22 September 2022)

Ich habe 3 weitere DatenBlätter gefunden, nämlich für die Typen SICS-3323-54, SICS-3323-57 und SICS-3323-58.
Zum Typ SICS-3323-51 leider nichts.
Habe die Unterschiede, die ich gefunden habe, als Tabelle zusammen gefasst, dabei aber Unterschiede in den mechanischen Abmessungen ignoriert:


```
TT electronics

Typ            1)         2)     3)

SICS-3323-55   latched    grün   4 x RGB mit  4 x 3 x 100 Ohm     max 80 mA je Farbe
                                                              
SICS-3323-58   momentary  rot    4 x RGB mit  4 x 3 x 100 Ohm     max 80 mA je Farbe
                                                              
SICS-3323-54   latched    rot    1 x RGB ohne Widerstand für LED  max 20 mA je Farbe
                                                              
SICS-3323-57   momentary  grün   1 x RGB ohne Widerstand für LED  max 20 mA je Farbe


1): vermutlich latched = Schalter, momentary = Taster

2): Darstellung der TastFläche im DatenBlatt (vermutlich irrelevant?)

3): Anzahl "LED-Stränge"; VorWiderstände der LEDs; max. Strom je Farbe

Allen gemeinsam:
- Betrieb an 6 V .. 24 V und
- es fehlen AnschlussBeispiele für den Betrieb an verschiedenen Spannungen!!!
```
Interessant finde ich die Typen mit nur 1 LED-Strang, weil sie keine VorWiderstände für die LEDs beinhalten.
Warum ist das interessant? Weil es mir Auskunft über Sinn und Zweck der VorWiderstände bei den Typen mit 4 "LED-Strängen" gibt:
Die VorWiderstände sollen nicht "prägend" für die Ströme durch die einzelnen LEDs sein,
SONDERN sie sollen NUR dafür sorgen, dass der Strom halbwegs gleichmässig auf die einzelnen der 4 intern parallel geschalteten LED-Stränge aufgeteilt wird, um Unterschiede in den DurchlassSpannungen der LEDs "auszugleichen" und damit die Helligkeiten der 4 LEDs einer Farbe.

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal:
- das SchaltBild (der Typen mit 4 LED-Strängen) ist nicht irreführend oder falsch "vereinfacht" und
- es gibt intern nicht mehrere LEDs, die in Reihe geschaltet sind.
- die Anschlüsse 4, 5 und 6 dürfen nicht direkt mit GND verbunden werden, sondern hier gehören die VorWiderstände hin, die den Strom durch die LEDs begrenzen!
- man hat bewusst den Weg gewählt, die stromprägenden VorWiderstände nicht in die Taster zu integrieren, um die Erwärmung von den Tastern fernzuhalten und, um extern evtl. Unterschiede der Helligkeiten unterschiedlicher Farben beinflussen zu können (Realisierung von "ZwischenFarben", "WeissAbgleich"?).

Unter den Annahmen, dass ...
- die Obergrenze von 80 mA nicht überschritten werden sollte und
- die DurchlassSpannungen der LEDs unabhängig von der Farbe einheitlich 2,5 V beträgt (was nicht der Fall sein wird!)
... habe ich mal für den Betrieb an 6 V, 12 V und 24 V die minimalen WiderstandsWerte berechnet, auf nächst höheren E12-Wert erhöht und die Leistung, die die Widerstände "verbraten" müssen, ebenfalls aufgerundet (hoffentlich habe ich diesmal richtig gerechnet  ):


```
6 V    22 Ohm    250 mW
12 V   100 Ohm    1 W
24 V   270 Ohm    2 W
```


----------



## PN/DP (22 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Allen gemeinsam:
> - Betrieb an 6 V .. 24 V und
> - es fehlen AnschlussBeispiele für den Betrieb an verschiedenen Spannungen!!!


Also mal den Lieferant oder besser den Hersteller (?) TT Electronics befragen wegen Anschlussbeispielen. Oder sind bei den Tastern vielleicht Beipackzettel mit entsprechenden Informationen? In dem Anwendungsvideo von RS sind keine externen Vorwiderstände zu sehen (aber evtl. RGB-Mischfarben?).

Was bedeutet in der Produktbeschreibung das Feature "Full RGB illumination"? Die vollflächig gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung oder daß alle/sehr viele Farben aus dem RGB-Spektrum erzeugt werden können? Braucht man da vielleicht noch irgendein RGB-LED-Ansteuergerät? Sollen die LEDs vielleicht gepulst angesteuert werden? Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben, daß für die Hintergrundbeleuchtung je Taster sooo viel Leistung an externen Vorwiderständen verbraten werden soll.

Merkwürdig ist für mich auch, daß es nur eine gemeinsame Weitbereich-Versorgungsspannung +VE für die LEDs und den Taster-Ausgang Pin 3 gibt. Die 24V werden doch eigentlich nur für den Plus-schaltenden PNP-Transistor gebraucht, wenn der an einen 24V-Eingang (wie z.B. die bei uns üblichen SPS-Digitaleingänge) angeschlossen wird.



Heinileini schrieb:


> - die Anschlüsse 4, 5 und 6 dürfen nicht direkt mit GND verbunden werden, sondern hier gehören die VorWiderstände hin, die den Strom durch die LEDs begrenzen!


Das klingt zwar plausibel, daß externe Vorwiderstände angeschlossen werden müssen. Das erklärt allerdings nicht:


Darkghost schrieb:


> ich habe von den Sensoren (Stadium IGT Kapazitiver Schalter Tastend) schon 8 Stück ohne Probleme angeschlossen/ verbaut und nun sind mir 2 Sensoren / LEDs von einer neuen Bestellung abgeraucht.


Wieso sind die 8 bereits vorhanden Taster nicht abgeraucht? Wie sind die genau an die SPS-E/A angeschlossen? Wurden da vielleicht (undokumentiert?) externe Vorwiderstände verbaut?

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (22 September 2022)

Danke für die Links, Harald!

Neu für mich ist jetzt die Aussage, dass für die Obergrenze der BetriebsSpannung von 24 V nun noch eine weitere von 28 V gelten soll und in einem Fall auch gleich wieder "zurückgenommen" wird, weil in den technischen Daten dann doch wieder 24 V genannt wird.
Irgendwie bestärkt sich mein Eindruck immer weiter, dass die InformationsBlätter des Herstellers und der Lieferanten ganz hübsch gemacht sind, aber wesentliche Informationen verschweigen.

Ja, wie erklärt man sich, dass einige Exemplare der Taster klaglos funktionieren (obwohl sie das laut Schaltbild in beiden genannten SpannungsBereichen eigentlich gar nicht verkraften können) und andere Exemplare sofort RauchZeichen von sich geben (was für mein Verständnis nicht überraschend ist).

ErklärungsVersuche, wie SpannungsWandler, StromQuellen, Taktung der LED-Spannungen/-Ströme sind für mich absolut nachvollziehbar.
Plausibel sind sie jedoch nicht, weil davon in der uns bisher zugänglichen Dokumentation nichts zu sehen ist, nicht einmal, wo diese "Erweiterungen" an/in den Tastern Platz finden könnten. Sind diese zusätzlich extern zu realisieren, sollte doch ein Hinweis darauf zu finden sein.

Sollten noch nicht abgerauchte Exemplare der Taster vorhanden sein, so würde ich vorschlagen, einmal mit Messungen und Tests zwischen Pin1 einerseits und einem der Pins 4..6 andererseits, zu beginnen und dabei zunächst davon ausgehen, dass die im SchaltPlan gezeigte Darstellung richtig ist und nicht irreführenderweise vereinfacht.

Ich verstehe nicht, dass der Hersteller an den Tastern nicht für die LEDs einen evtl. erforderlichen siebten Pin zur Einspeisung einer von der Versorgung des nicht-LED-Teils unabhängigen BetriebsSpannung bereitstellt.
Bzw. ich verstehe es doch, denn alle müssen irgendwo sparen. Und es gibt ja sogar schon die Pins 4..6, über die man Einfluss nehmen kann. Und das sogar für jede Farbe einzeln, was wahrscheinlich sogar noch wünschenswerter sein dürfte.

Wir können hier endlos weiterspekulieren. Wollen wir aber eigentlich gar nicht. Ich warte mit Spannung (vorsichtshlaber GrössenOrdnung < 4 V   ) auf die Aussagen des Herstellers/Lieferanten bzw. Mess-/Test-Ergebnisse des TE ...

Nachtrag:

Bilder aus dem Video:
Die LEDs sind in den Ecken der quadratischen (grossen) Taster untergebracht.
In jeder der 4 Ecken befinden sich auch auf der Platine jeweils 3 der 12 "VorWiderstande". Diese kann man im DatenBlatt mittels des SchaltBildes und "Rear View" identifizieren.


Links der kleine Taster. Hier ist nur 1 Ecke "abgedunkelt" und hier gibt es nur den 1 "LED-Strang".
Rechts, beim grossen Taster alle 4 Ecken des Tasters "abgedunkelt". Hier gibt es 4 "LED-Stränge".


Bei 1:21 .. 1:23 des Videos wird an den Strippen des DemoObjektes links etwas bräunliches ins Bild gezogen. Leider nicht weit genug. Man kann nicht erkennen, was es ist, woran evtl. die Strippen angeschlossen sind.

Aus den DatenBlättern:

Grosser Taster:

Zu Front View:
In den 4 Ecken sind kleine, diagonal angeordnete Rechtecke zu finden.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass damit die Positionen der LEDs angedeutet werden.
Zu Side View:
Wo soll der Platz für einen SpannungsWandler sein? Er müsste zwischen Platnie und der "FrontScheibe" des Tasters versteckt sein.





Kleiner Taster:

Hier fällt auf, dass an nur 1 Ecke der quadratische Taster "abgedunkelt" ist.
Im obigen Bild aus dem Video sieht man eindeutig, dass das Licht aus der "abgedunklten" Ecke kommt.


----------



## Plan_B (22 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht,


China?
Schon beim Blick auf die Innenschaltung würde ich im ersten Step nie direkt 4-6 an Gnd anschliessen.
Allerdings hab ich früher schonmal kleine Sachen mit selbergelöteten Platinen gemacht. Vor meiner Zeit mit Industrieautomation.


----------



## Heinileini (22 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Schon beim Blick auf die Innenschaltung würde ich im ersten Step nie direkt 4-6 an Gnd anschliessen.


Ja, Du nicht ... und ich auch nicht. Aber es soll ja andererseits bewährte Praxis (gewesen) sein. Wie und warum das möglich war, ist ja leider noch nicht aufgeklärt.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben, daß für die Hintergrundbeleuchtung je Taster sooo viel Leistung an externen Vorwiderständen verbraten werden soll.


Ich auch nicht, Harald. Nicht bei Anschluss an 24 V. An 6 V wäre es eher plausibel.
Anstelle der Widerstände sind natürlich aufwändigere Lösungen denkbar, wie Du selbst angedeutet hast.
Aber, dafür müsste man in der Variante SpannungsWandler sogar den "+"-Anschluss (Pin 1) der Taster zum gemeinsamen "LED-GND" erklären. Das macht die Angelegenheit noch unübersichtlicher/verrückter.
StromQuellen anstelle der Widerstände müssten ebenfalls die hohe Leistung (in Halbleitern) verbraten.
Und bei einer impulsförmingen Ansteuerung der Pins 4..6 hätte ich schon Bedenken, ob die TasterModule die zwar kurzzeitigen, aber entsprechend hohen Ströme verkraften, ohne an ihrer LebensDauer einzubüßen.
Man könnte die Impulse für die drei Farben zeitlich gegeneinander versetzen und damit die SpitzenStröme durch Pin 1 reduzieren, aber wem nützt das?


----------



## Darkghost (23 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die viele Recherche und Ausarbeitung.

Die 10 Sensoren die habe ich in eine Art Steuerung für die Dusche hinter Glas eingebaut.
Angeschlossen sind diese wie folgt:
1 auf +V 24V Netzteil
2 auf - V 24V Netzteil
3 auf KL1809 (Beckhoff Klemme)
4 auf EL 2889
5 nicht angeschlossen
6 nicht angeschlossen

Der Beckhoff Support hat mir auch noch mal bestätigt, dass nach dem Datenblatt ich den PIN 4 an die EL2889 anschließen kann. 
"ja die PINs 4,5 und 6 Ihres Sensors scheinen masseschaltend zu sein, somit können Sie diese an die EL2889 anschließen, und der maximale Ausgangsstrom von 0,5 A je Kanal der EL2889 deckt auch die 80 mA der LEDs."

Den 2ten getesteten Touchsensor hatte ich entsprechend o.g. Verkabelung angeschlossen. Ergebnis -> Rauch.

Ich habe noch 2 aus von den ersten 10 die so zugänglich sind, dass ich da noch was ausmessen kann.

Was kann ich denn jetzt am besten machen?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## PN/DP (23 September 2022)

Natürlich kann man die Pins 4 5 6 an die EL2889 anschließen. Beckhoff wird Dir aber nicht sagen, ob das Deinem LED-Taster ohne zusätzliche Vorwiderstände gefällt. Das müsstest Du TT Electronics fragen.

Nimm doch mal ein Messgerät in die Hand und messe den Strom, der aus den Pins 4 5 6 in die EL2889 fließt.

Harald


----------



## Darkghost (23 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man die Pins 4 5 6 an die EL2889 anschließen. Beckhoff wird Dir aber nicht sagen, ob das Deinem LED-Taster ohne zusätzliche Vorwiderstände gefällt. Das müsstest Du TT Electronics fragen.
> 
> Nimm doch mal ein Messgerät in die Hand und messe den Strom, der aus den Pins 4 5 6 in die EL2889 fließt.
> 
> Harald


Ja, da bin ich gerade schon dran.
Leider über den Verkäufer und nicht direkt mit TT.
TT habe ich über das Formular angefragt. Leider keine Telefonnummer gefunden :-/

Da die ersten 10 ohne Probleme funktioniert habe, habe ich jetzt noch 44 St. bzw 42 St., die evtl. nicht funktionieren und alle schon mit einem Icon beklebt. (Zum Glück noch nicht verbaut)


----------



## Plan_B (23 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Nimm doch mal ein Messgerät in die Hand und messe den Strom, der aus den Pins 4 5 6 in die EL2889 fließt.


Bei den Fragezeichen Teilen häng zur Sicherheit einen Vorwiderstand 300 ohm 1,5W dazwischen.
Ich würd den für die Testmessung vor v+ hängen.


----------



## PN/DP (23 September 2022)

Du könntest die LED-Taster mit 6V supply betreiben (ist auch besser für den Stromverbrauch). *PS*: die LED-Taster aber *NICHT *mit dem 24V-Powerkontakt der EL2889 verbinden! Nur der Minus von den 6V DC muß mit dem 0V-Powerkontakt verbunden werden.

Und für den Taster einen Optokoppler zur SPS dazwischenschalten. Oder gibt es bei Beckhoff auch Eingangs-Klemmen für 5..6V-Signale?

Hast Du jemanden an der Hand, der richtig Ahnung von Elektronik hat?

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 September 2022)

Darkghost schrieb:


> .. Die 10 Sensoren die habe ich in eine Art Steuerung für die Dusche hinter Glas eingebaut...


Ist das so eine Dusche mit Eingangs- und Ausgangsschleuse und mit Kontaminierung?


----------



## Darkghost (23 September 2022)

Werde ich heute abend mal ausmessen.

Bzgl. dem Vorwinderstand. Ist damit ein normaler Widerstand gemeint, da finde ich leider keinen mit 1,5 W...?


----------



## Heinileini (23 September 2022)

Moin Stefan,


Darkghost schrieb:


> TT habe ich über das Formular angefragt. Leider keine Telefonnummer gefunden :-/


Dank Deinem Link aus #1 kann ich Dir helfen: +44(0)23 8061 1818

Aber die RS-Spur deutet irgendwie nicht so recht auf der Hersteller TT, es sei denn, er hat seinen Namen geändert. Möglicherweise verteiben die mittlerweile einen ChinaAbklatsch?



Darkghost schrieb:


> Den 2ten getesteten Touchsensor hatte ich entsprechend o.g. Verkabelung angeschlossen. Ergebnis -> Rauch.
> Ich habe noch 2 aus von den ersten 10 die so zugänglich sind, dass ich da noch was ausmessen kann.
> 
> Was kann ich denn jetzt am besten machen?


Vorab zur Klarstellung:
- Mit dem zweiten getesteten Sensor meinst Du den "neuen" mit einer abweichenden TypenBezeichnung, der in Rauch aufgegangen ist und von dieser Sorte hast Du kein weiteres, noch nicht abgerauchtes Exemplar zur Verfügung?
- Die 2 von den ersten 10 (vermutlich haben alle 10 dieselbe TypenBezeichnung?) sind zugänglich, also schon in Gebrauch, aber nicht defekt?
- Für alle Exemplare gilt: bisher wurde nur die AnzeigeFarbe grün benutzt und auch bei dem abgerauchten Exemplar wurden die Farben rot und blau noch nicht "beansprucht"?
- Da die Taster ja wahrscheinlich bestimmungsgemäß hinter die BedienPlatte geklebt werden, kannst Du sie nicht ausbauen, aber Du kannst die SteckVerbindungen lösen und zum Messen/Testen lässt sich etwas "basteln"?

LEDs lassen sich meistens mit einem MultiMeter schlecht in DurchlassRichtung messen, da DurchlassSpannung meistens größer ist, als die Spannung, mit der die MultiMeter in den WiderstansMessBereichen arbeiten. Ich mache es dann schonmal so, dass ich eine 1,5 V-Batterie in Reihe schalte.

Ich würde es mit den Dir verfügbaren 24 V DC und vier 2,2 kOhm Widerständen (>= 250 mW) probieren. Angepeilt sind dabei ca. 10 mA pro LED einer Farbe.

1. Zunächst mit nur 1 der Widerstände zwischen entweder Pin 4 oder 5 oder 6 und 0 V der SpanngungsQuelle und Pin 2 an +24 V der SpannungsQuelle.
Aber Vorsicht! Die Polung der 24 V DC muss stimmen (+ an Pin 2), sonst könnte die LebensDauer der LEDs auf 0 schrumpfen!
Strom messen. Sollte bei (knapp) 10 mA liegen und die LEDs der ausgewählten Farbe (evtl. noch schwach, aber) sichtbar leuchten.

2. Wenn unter 1. der Strom bei (knapp) 10 mA liegt, dann zu dem einen Widerstand die drei anderen parallel schalten, weil ja intern auch vier ReihenSchaltungen aus LED + 100 Ohm parallel geschaltet sind.
Jetzt sollten (knapp) 40 mA fliessen und die LEDs der ausgewählten Farbe deutlich sichtbar leuchten.
Die Spannung zwischen Pin 2 und 1 sollte "genau genug" die DurchlassSpannung der LEDs der gewählten Farbe sein. Am besten für alle drei Farben die diese Messung machen und die Spannungen (und die jeweils zugehörige Farbe) notieren.

Diese Messungen dienen dazu, zu verifizieren, ob der SchaltPlan der Taster in puncto LEDs wirklich ernst genommen werden muss (oder, ob er - wie von Harald vermutet - nur eine viel zu grobe "Annäherung" an die tatsächlich verwendete Schalung darstellt).



Darkghost schrieb:


> Bzgl. dem Vorwinderstand. Ist damit ein normaler Widerstand gemeint, da finde ich leider keinen mit 1,5 W...?


Was für den einen normal ist, kann für den anderen alles andere als normal sein.
Ich habe deshalb oben vorgeschlagen, 4 Widerstände mit je 1/4 W = 250 mW parallel zu schalten.
Die LebensDauer dieser Widerstände sollte dann zumindest für die Dauer Deiner Messung ausreichen. 

PS:
Wenn bei Deinem "abgerauchten" Taster nur die Farbe grün jetzt "kaputt" ist und alles andere an dem Taster noch funktioniert, dann kannst Du ihn ja vielleicht noch verwenden?
Ich würde ihn zumindest der Vollständigkeit halber auch durchmessen. Nicht nur die LEDs, sondern natürlich auch die Funktionalität des eigentlichen Tasters.


----------



## Darkghost (23 September 2022)

Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Elektroniker aber das habe ich gemessen:
Leider ging auch wieder etwas Rauch auf :-/ (Einträge auf der neuen Seite nicht gelesen)


----------



## Darkghost (23 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Vorab zur Klarstellung:
> - Mit dem zweiten getesteten Sensor meinst Du den "neuen" mit einer abweichenden TypenBezeichnung, der in Rauch aufgegangen ist und von dieser Sorte hast Du kein weiteres, noch nicht abgerauchtes Exemplar zur Verfügung?


-> Ja



Heinileini schrieb:


> - Die 2 von den ersten 10 (vermutlich haben alle 10 dieselbe TypenBezeichnung?) sind zugänglich, also schon in Gebrauch, aber nicht defekt?


-> Ja



Heinileini schrieb:


> - Für alle Exemplare gilt: bisher wurde nur die AnzeigeFarbe grün benutzt und auch bei dem abgerauchten Exemplar wurden die Farben rot und blau noch nicht "beansprucht"?


-> naja ich hab schon etwas mehr probiert :-/ Die LEDs leuchten immer noch nur nicht so stark


Heinileini schrieb:


> - Da die Taster ja wahrscheinlich bestimmungsgemäß hinter die BedienPlatte geklebt werden, kannst Du sie nicht ausbauen, aber Du kannst die SteckVerbindungen lösen und zum Messen/Testen lässt sich etwas "basteln"?


-> ja aber ungern, da diese nicht kaputt gehen sollten


----------



## Darkghost (23 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Dank Deinem Link aus #1 kann ich Dir helfen: +44(0)23 8061 1818


Ich werde da mal am Montag anrufen. Danke.


----------



## Plan_B (23 September 2022)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Leider ging auch wieder etwas Rauch auf


Aus dem Multimeter? Zumindest der Messbereich von 2mA ist fragwürdig.
Sonst halte ich den Screenshot für unbrauchbar.
Skizzier doch mal den Messaufbau.


----------



## Darkghost (23 September 2022)

Danke für die Erklärung. Muss mir jetzt erst mal die Widerstände kaufen...


----------



## Darkghost (23 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Aus dem Multimeter? Zumindest der Messbereich von 2mA ist fragwürdig.
> Sonst halte ich den Screenshot für unbrauchbar.


Nein aus dem Sensor. Vorher stand da auch schon 4 und bin dann runter gegangen.
Das besser? Aber laut Rückmeldung vorher wird das wohl kaum zu messen sein.


----------



## Darkghost (23 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hast Du jemanden an der Hand, der richtig Ahnung von Elektronik hat?


Nicht so wirklich. Wenn das mit den Touchsensoren so problematisch ist hätte ich das gelassen, Nun ist nur alles schon fertig, inkl. dem lackierten Glas. Das hört sich alles nicht wirklich einfach an als Endlösung. Ich hab am Ende 44 St. anzuschließen... + evtl. die 10 die schon angeschlossen sind. :-(


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 September 2022)

Ich würde mal vermuten, dass das Multimer, bzw. die Feinsicherung für den Strommessbereich defekt ist, falls es eine solche gibt.
Hast du Garantie auf diese Sensoren? Dann solltest du von dieser Gebrauch machen. Die Menge, die du gekauft hast, kostet ja ein kleines Vermögen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Du könntest die LED-Taster mit 6V supply betreiben (ist auch besser für den Stromverbrauch). *PS*: die LED-Taster aber *NICHT *mit dem 24V-Powerkontakt der EL2889 verbinden! Nur der Minus von den 6V DC muß mit dem 0V-Powerkontakt verbunden werden.
> 
> Und für den Taster einen Optokoppler zur SPS dazwischenschalten. Oder gibt es bei Beckhoff auch Eingangs-Klemmen für 5..6V-Signale? ...


Es gibt Eingangsklemmen für 5V-Signale, wenn auch nur nur 4-kanalig. Vermutlich funktionieren die auch problemlos mit 6V? Vielleicht funktioniert aber auch der Sensor mit 5V?


----------



## PN/DP (23 September 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es gibt Eingangsklemmen für 5V-Signale, wenn auch nur nur 4-kanalig. Vermutlich funktionieren die auch problemlos mit 6V? Vielleicht funktioniert aber auch der Sensor mit 5V?


Ich glaube an beides.
Man könnte auch als Kompromiss ein 6V Netzteil nehmen und mit einer (oder mehreren) 3A-Diode(n) in der Plusleitung die Spannung auf knapp 5,5V senken, oder ein 5V/6V-Netzteil auf 5,5V einstellen falls es einen Adjust-Regler hat.

Falls die LED-Taster tatsächlich mind. 6V brauchen und die 5V-Eingangsklemmen aus irgendeinem Grund 6V nicht mögen, dann kann man auch ein bis zwei Dioden vom Taster zum SPS-Eingang in Reihe schalten. Auf jeden Fall besser als je LED einige W zu verbraten.

Harald


----------



## Darkghost (23 September 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich würde mal vermuten, dass das Multimer, bzw. die Feinsicherung für den Strommessbereich defekt ist, falls es eine solche gibt.
> Hast du Garantie auf diese Sensoren? Dann solltest du von dieser Gebrauch machen. Die Menge, die du gekauft hast, kostet ja ein kleines Vermögen.


Nach meiner Meinung schon. Mal schauen, welche Rückmeldung der Händler gibt.

So sieht das am Ende aus ;-)
Hoffe, dass die die Dinger zurücknehmen und die neue Lieferung besser bzw. die richtige ist.




Das lief alles so gut, dass ich nie auf die Idee gekommen bin, dass die weiteren Touchsensoren nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Heinileini (23 September 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ist das so eine Dusche mit Eingangs- und Ausgangsschleuse und mit Kontaminierung?


Hoffentlich mit *De*kontaminierung?



Darkghost schrieb:


> Aber laut Rückmeldung vorher wird das wohl kaum zu messen sein.


Laut welcher Rückmeldung wird was genau wohl kaum zu messen sein?



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es gibt Eingangsklemmen für 5V-Signale, wenn auch nur nur 4-kanalig. Vermutlich funktionieren die auch problemlos mit 6V? Vielleicht funktioniert aber auch der Sensor mit 5V?


Laut DatenBlatt des im Taster verwendeten SpannungsReglers, sollte dieser mit mindestens +5,5V betrieben werden.
Vermutlich ist genau deshalb für den Taster als minimale Spannung nicht 5V, sondern 6V angegeben.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Falls die LED-Taster tatsächlich mind. 6V brauchen und die 5V-Eingangsklemmen aus irgendeinem Grund 6V nicht mögen, dann kann man auch ein bis zwei Dioden vom Taster zum SPS-Eingang in Reihe schalten. Auf jeden Fall besser als je LED einige W zu verbraten.


Die 1..2 Dioden wären wohl die günstigste Lösung, wenn die Taster mit 6V betrieben werden.
"3A-Diode[n]" müssten es in diesem Fall ja nicht sein. Da tun es die 1N4007 allemal und, da ohnehin 88 davon gebraucht werden bei 44 Tastern, kann man auch gleich 100 bestellen und hat einige in Reserve. 



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hast du Garantie auf diese Sensoren? Dann solltest du von dieser Gebrauch machen. Die Menge, die du gekauft hast, kostet ja ein kleines Vermögen.


Na, dieses Mittel sollte den Lieferanten doch wohl endlich zu einer klaren Aussage bewegen, wie der Anschluss der Pins 4...6 "richtig" gewesen wäre bei einer BetriebsSpannung von 24 V an Pin 1!

Er wird vielleicht/wahrscheinlich sagen: Sie haben den Schaden selbst hervorgerufen, weil ... und dann erfahren wir es endlich.
Oder er ist "kulant" und wir sind dann genauso schlau (=desinformiert) wie vorher.
Vielleicht merkt er aber auch, dass die Daten unvollständig/irreführend sind und er nimmt den Artkel aus dem Sortiment, um künftigen Ärger zu vermeiden.
Du kannst dann evtl., wenn Du schnell reagierst, Stefan, zum messen/testen/als Ersatzteile die RestBestände für 'n Appel & 'n Ei übernehmen!


----------



## PN/DP (23 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> "3A-Diode[n]" müssten es in diesem Fall ja nicht sein. Da tun es die 1N4007 allemal und, da ohnehin 88 davon gebraucht werden bei 44 Tastern, kann man auch gleich 100 bestellen und hat einige in Reserve.


Die 3A-Diode kam mir in den Sinn, wenn ich überhaupt nur eine Diode zum Absenken der Versorgungsspannung für alle LED-Taster gemeinsam verwenden will. Oder für Gruppen von mehreren Tastern. Anstatt je 1..2 Dioden an jedem Taster.

Bei für jeden Taster extra würde ich auch 1N4007 oder 1N4148 oder ähnlich versuchen. Ich wundere mich allerdings, was Beckhoff bewogen hat, die 5V-Eingänge der KL1124 oder EL1124 für nur 50 *µA* auszulegen. Reicht denn der Strom für die obigen Dioden? Bei so wenig Strom reicht wohl auch nur eine Diode je Taster, da fällt dann vermutlich schon 1 V dran ab.

Allerdings ist Beckhoff mit seinen Datenblättern auch nicht vorbildlich oder perfekt. Warum gibt Beckhoff keine maximale Eingangsspannung an? Falls die 5V-Eingänge wie die 24V-Eingänge (bis 30V) ausgelegt sind, dann sollten sie aber mindestens 6,25V abkönnen.




Heinileini schrieb:


> Er wird vielleicht/wahrscheinlich sagen: Sie haben den Schaden selbst hervorgerufen, weil ... und dann erfahren wir es endlich.
> Oder er ist "kulant" und wir sind dann genauso schlau (=desinformiert) wie vorher.


Für den Fall daß die (teilweise) kaputten LED-Taster nicht ersetzt werden, hätte ich direkt Lust, mir mal so ein Teil anzuschauen und auszumessen (und evtl. zu reparieren).

Harald


----------



## Plan_B (23 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> 5V-Eingänge


Müssen die Dioden nicht an Ausgänge?
Pin 3 muss an einen Eingang. Die nur 50uA am Eingang stören Dich wegen der Störempfindlichkeit? Dafür is ja in den Sensortastern ein "Pulldown" an Pin 3 am Kollektor des Transistors.


----------



## PN/DP (23 September 2022)

Mit "5V-Eingänge" meine ich die SPS-Eingänge, die für 5V spezifiziert sind.

Die LED-Module würde ich mit der minimal möglichen Versorgungsspannung betreiben - also 6V. Die 6V kommen aber auch am Taster-Ausgang raus und sind evtl. zu viel für die 5V-Digitaleingänge der SPS. Daher die Diode(n) zwischen den Taster-Ausgang (Pin 3) und den SPS-Eingang schalten.

Die SPS-Ausgänge der EL2889 schalten nach Masse ( 0V ), denen sollte es egal sein, ob sie eine 24V-Last oder eine 6V-Last schalten. Laut Beckhoff sind die Ausgänge bei 0 offen und bei 1 nach 0V geschaltet. Typisch wie NPN-openCollector.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (23 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Die nur 50uA am Eingang stören Dich wegen der Störempfindlichkeit?


Jein, ich kam mehr ins Zweifeln, ob die 1N4007 da schon "genug leitet". Ich habe gerade keine große Motivation, die Kennlinie zu suchen.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (23 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die 3A-Diode kam mir in den Sinn, wenn ich überhaupt nur eine Diode zum Absenken der Versorgungsspannung für alle LED-Taster gemeinsam verwenden will. Oder für Gruppen von mehreren Tastern. Anstatt je 1..2 Dioden an jedem Taster.


Schon klar, Harald!
Ich hatte das Thema 3A-Diode nur deshalb aufgegriffen, damit Stefan nicht unnötig verschreckt wird, wenn es um die Dioden an Pin 3 geht, weil hier nicht 3A-Typen nötig sind.


PN/DP schrieb:


> Bei für jeden Taster extra würde ich auch 1N4007 oder 1N4148 oder ähnlich versuchen.


An 1N4148 hatte ich auch gedacht, sie aber nicht genannt, weil die mit GlasGehäusen allein schon mechanisch nicht so wahnsinnig robust sind.


PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich allerdings, was Beckhoff bewogen hat, die 5V-Eingänge der KL1124 oder EL1124 für nur 50 *µA* auszulegen. Reicht denn der Strom für die obigen Dioden? Bei so wenig Strom reicht auch nur eine Diode je Taster, da fällt dann schon 1 V dran ab.


Evtl. wird noch ein Widerstand zwischen GND und KlemmenEingang erforderlich?
Ich hätte eher Bedenken, dass die Klemmen schon TRUE erkennen, wenn der Taster noch lange nicht TRUE melden will.
Falls die Klemme eine EingangsBeschaltung hat, die Spannungen über 5,x V abzuleiten versucht, dann sollte das kein Problem mit den nur 50 µA durch die Dioden sein. Nur 1 Diode (statt 2) wäre so gesehen in der Tat besser.


PN/DP schrieb:


> Allerdings ist Beckhoff mit seinen Datenblättern auch nicht vorbildlich oder perfekt. Warum gibt Beckhoff keine maximale Eingangsspannung an?


 Keine Ahnung (aber davon jede Menge!)


PN/DP schrieb:


> Falls die 5V-Eingänge wie die 24V-Eingänge (bis 30V) ausgelegt sind, dann sollten sie aber mindestens 6,25V abkönnen.


Ich würde auch unterstellen, dass die KlemmenEingänge 6 V oder 6,25 V verkraften. Aber auch hier dürfen wir schon wieder spekulieren.


PN/DP schrieb:


> Für den Fall daß die (teilweise) kaputten LED-Taster nicht ersetzt werden, hätte ich direkt Lust, mir mal so ein Teil anzuschauen und auszumessen (und evtl. zu reparieren).


 Interesse am ausmessen hätte ich auch und was das Reparieren betrifft, wünsche ich Dir schonmal viel Erfolg!
Ein einziges Mal habe ich an SMDs herumgelötet und hatte sogar Erfolg. Ich fürchte aber, es könnte "AnfängerGlück" gewesen sein.

PS:
Wenn die BetriebsSpannung der Taster nun tatsächlich auf 6 V DC umgestellt werden sollte, dann hätten wir möglicherweise (je nach tatsächlichen DurchlassSpannungen der einzelnen LEDs und somit je nach Farbe) weiterhin - jedoch evtl. vernachlässigbar - das Problemchen, dass die Ströme an Pin 4..6 (geringfügig?) die 80 mA-Grenze überschreiten. Hier könnten nun einzelne 1N4007-Dioden anstelle der Widerstände einspringen!


----------



## Plan_B (24 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ob die 1N4007 da schon "genug leitet"


Kannst Du das mal mit irgendeinem Datenblattdiagramm veranschaulichen? Ich kann Dir grad nicht folgen, denn die Durchlassspannung bei so geringen Strömen liegt dann eher bei 0,4...0,5V.
Einen "minimal forward current" hab ich imo in noch leinem Universaldiodendatenblatt gesehen. Meine Brillengläser haben allerdings Flaschenbodenstärke...


----------



## Plan_B (24 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich hätte eher Bedenken, dass die Klemmen schon TRUE erkennen, wenn der Taster noch lange nicht TRUE melden will.


Die Klemme erkennt true >2,4v und low <0,8v.
Wegen der 6V hätte ich mal garkeine Bedenken, aber das nönnte man auch mit Beckhoff klären.


----------



## Heinileini (24 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Kannst Du das mal mit irgendeinem Datenblattdiagramm veranschaulichen? Ich kann Dir grad nicht folgen, denn die Durchlassspannung bei so geringen Strömen liegt dann eher bei 0,4...0,5V.
> Einen "minimal forward current" hab ich imo in noch leinem Universaldiodendatenblatt gesehen. Meine Brillengläser haben allerdings Flaschenbodenstärke...


Die DurchlassSpannung liegt mit Sicherheit zwischen 0 V und dem üblichen PiQuadratMalDaumenWert von 0,7 V oder 0,65 V.
50 µA sind allerdings für eine 1N4007 ungewöhnlich wenig, so dass der Wert näher bei 0 liegen könnte, als einem lieb ist, wenn man einen SpannungsAbfall von 1 V durch die Dioden erzeugen will.


Sieh selbst. Wie Du siehst, siehst Du nix, da das Diagramm erst bei 10 mA anfängt.


----------



## Heinileini (24 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Die Klemme erkennt true >2,4v und low <0,8v.


Das erinnert auffällig an "TTL-kompatibel", allerdings, ohne uns schlauer zu machen.


----------



## Plan_B (24 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Sieh selbst


So kenn ich es auch, deshalb bat ich um Aufklärung, was "leitfähig genug" meint.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hoffentlich mit *De*kontaminierung?...


Taster hat er ja ja genügend, dann von mir aus auch "Dekontaminierung". Besucher wissen ohnehin nicht, was sie da drücken. Und stell dir mal vor, Darkghost schleppt ein Mädel ab, und die Ärmste will hinterher duschen ..  ok, du hast recht.



Heinileini schrieb:


> .. Na, dieses Mittel sollte den Lieferanten doch wohl endlich zu einer klaren Aussage bewegen, wie der Anschluss der Pins 4...6 "richtig" gewesen wäre bei einer BetriebsSpannung von 24 V an Pin 1! ..


Naja, im Datenblatt steht "max 80mA", das wird zum Streitfall werden. Er wird behaupten, dass dies eine klare Aussage ist. Und bei der heutigen Justiz zieht der Kläger den Kürzeren.


----------



## Plan_B (24 September 2022)

Darkghost schrieb:


> ch habe gerade gesehen, dass auf den Etiketten der Packung von den Touchsensoren 3323-51 steht. Eigentlich sollte da 3323-55 stehen.





Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> das wird zum Streitfall werden.


Hier hat die Eingangskontrolle bereots versagt.


----------



## PN/DP (24 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> PN/DP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ob die 1N4007 da schon "genug leitet"
> ...


Ja, Du hast vollkommen recht, das war verworren formuliert. War schon spät gestern Nacht. 😫

Eigentlich wollte ich nur ausdrücken, daß ich bei einem so kleinen "unüblichen" Strom spontan diffuse Bauchschmerzen hatte. Normalerweise bewege ich mich bei Dioden in der Digitaltechnik nur sehr schnell durch so kleine Strombereiche, da konnte ich nicht auf Routine-Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen, wie sich die 1N4007 da verhalten wird. Aber höchstwahrscheinlich ist alles gut, man wird nur eher 2 Dioden brauchen, falls man wirklich 1V abbauen muß. Ich "glaube" aber daran, daß man die Dioden überhaupt gar nicht braucht, weil die 5V-Eingänge bestimmt auch 6V abkönnen. Aber wissen wir, ob die Eingangsschaltung einen niedrig bemessenen "Überspannungsschutz" (z.B. clamping zu 5V ?) hat?

Bei 50µA ist das auch keine übliche Optokoppler-Eingangsschaltung, sondern erstmal ein Stromverstärker oder eine galvanisch getrennt versorgte TTL-Schaltung, und der Strom für die Status-LED der Eingänge und die Optokoppler (für die galvanische Trennung) kann nicht aus dem Eingangssignal entnommen werden, sondern muß extra zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

Wie man hier im Thread sieht: Man sollte zumindest kurz vorher drüber nachgedacht haben, was beim Anschluß an nicht genau spezifizierte Eingänge/Ausgänge so passieren kann, und bei unklaren Sachen vorsichtig mit zusätzlichen schützenden Bauteilen vorgehen und erstmal messen. Wobei das Problem hier wohl ist, daß falsche Bauteile geliefert und eingebaut wurden (was ich ja sofort als mögliche Ursache vermutet hatte  ), zu denen das zugehörige Datenblatt leider nicht vorliegt.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (24 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hast Du die Pins 1..6 richtig herum gezählt?


Ich könnte mir eher vorstellen, dass Stefan zwar richtig herum gezählt hat, aber dann trotzdem die BuchsenLeiste (wegen evtl. schlechter Zugänglichkeit im bereits eingebauten Zustand und der damit verbundenen "Fummelei"?) falsch herum auf die StiftLeiste eines Tasters aufgesteckt hat.
Immerhin scheint es (laut der verfügbaren Dokumentation) keinen mechanischen Schutz gegen ein seitenverkehrtes Aufstecken zu geben, was ja schon ein erhebliches Risiko für die LebensDauer des Tasters und seiner externen Beschaltung darstellt.

Die EingangsKontrolle hat also versagt? Ja doch, aber wessen EingangsKontrolle? Der Lieferant hat doch offensichtlich etwas anderes geliefert, als der Kunde bestellt hat. Er hat etwas geliefert, das es komischerweise gar nicht gibt - zumindest finden wir keinerlei Informationen im Netz zu der abweichenden TypenBezeichnung. Da muss doch auch schon die EingangsKontrolle des Lieferanten geschlampt haben! Er hat das Teil mit der falschen Nr in das Fach mit der richtigen Nr gelegt.
Ich habe auch schon Teile im Netz bestellt und falsche geliefert bekommen. Zum Glück waren die Unterschiede zwischen Soll und Ist offensichtlich und die BestellNr stimmte sogar (fälschlicherweise!).
Aber ein Teil, das sich von dem gewünschten lediglich in 1 Ziffer der TypenBezeichnung unterscheidet, aber ansonsten dem gewünschten wie ein Ei demselben gleicht? Wer kann sich davon freisprechen, nicht irgendwann mal darauf hereinzufallen?
Wer hätte sich den Unterschied nicht evtl. damit erklärt, dass er wahrscheinliich einen kompatiblen NachfolgeTyp geliefert bekommen hat?

Aber die Frage, die mich eigentlich wurmt, bleibt ungeklärt: warum sind die Teile mit der richtigen TypenBezeichnung nicht schon alle abgefackelt?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. Aber ein Teil, das sich von dem gewünschten lediglich in 1 Ziffer der TypenBezeichnung unterscheidet, aber ansonsten dem gewünschten wie ein Ei demselben gleicht? ...


Vielleicht handelt es sich ja auch um einen ganz seltenen Fehldruck?


----------



## Plan_B (24 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Bei 50µA ist das auch keine übliche Optokoppler-Eingangsschaltung, sondern erstmal ein Stromverstärker oder eine galvanisch getrennt versorgte TTL-Schaltung, und der Strom für die Status-LED der Eingänge und die Optokoppler (für die galvanische Trennung) kann nicht aus dem Eingangssignal entnommen werden, sondern muß extra zur Verfügung gestellt werden.


Die Status LED wird auch bei den 24V Baugruppen aus der internen Logic versorgt. Anders kommst Du da auch nicht auf 0.5...1mA typ. Eingangsstrom. Die 50uA dürften der Kompatibilität mit Logicschaltkreisen geschuldet sein.
Rum wie num, der @Darkghost befasst sich schon mit spannenden Sachen 👍
Und ja, ich hatte auch schon unbemerkt Falschlieferungen (sogar mitunter schon falsch bestellt), was mir erst beim Einbauversuch auffiel.


----------



## Heinileini (24 September 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Vielleicht handelt es sich ja auch um einen ganz seltenen Fehldruck?


Hoffentlich, Dagobert! Und hoffentlich gibt es den einen oder anderen zahlungs-kräftigen und -willigen Sammler dafür!!!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hoffentlich, Dagobert! Und hoffentlich gibt es den einen oder anderen zahlungs-kräftigen und -willigen Sammler dafür!!!



Ach klar doch, leicht defekt sogar noch begehrter als unberührt  !



PN/DP schrieb:


> .. Für den Fall daß die (teilweise) kaputten LED-Taster nicht ersetzt werden, hätte ich direkt Lust, mir mal so ein Teil anzuschauen und auszumessen (und evtl. zu reparieren)...


----------



## Heinileini (24 September 2022)

Du treibst es heute aber auf die Spitze, Dagobert! 
Harald schrieb, dass er Lust hätte, anzuschauen, auszumessen und evtl. sogar zu reparieren.
Ich glaube, er hat nicht einfach nur vergessen zu erwähnen, dass er Lust hätte, einen LiebhaberPreis für solch ein Teil zu bezahlen.
Häwenaissuiikend!

PS:
Ich als (zugegeben, lediglich zugereister) Lipper, hätte jedenfalls keine Lust, einen solchen seltenen Fehldruck zu erwerben.


----------



## Darkghost (25 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir eher vorstellen, dass Stefan zwar richtig herum gezählt hat, aber dann trotzdem die BuchsenLeiste (wegen evtl. schlechter Zugänglichkeit im bereits eingebauten Zustand und der damit verbundenen "Fummelei"?) falsch herum auf die StiftLeiste eines Tasters aufgesteckt hat.


Darauf habe ich geachtet. Ich benutzte 








						PCB Steckverbinder Buchsenleiste mit 30cm Kabel 6-polig
					

6-poliger Leiterplatten-Steckverbinder mit 30 cm Kabel zum Anschluss von Platinen Durch das gängige Rastermaß (2,54 mm) passend für Loch- und Streifenras




					wittko.eu
				



da hat jede Ader eine Farbe. Verwechslung ist daher unwahrscheinlich + das ich auch in machen Tests die Touchfunktion getestet habe.


----------



## Heinileini (25 September 2022)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Verwechslung ist daher unwahrscheinlich + das ich auch in machen Tests die Touchfunktion getestet habe.


Evtl. die Verbindungen gesteckt oder gelöst, während die Schaltung nicht spannungslos war?


----------



## Darkghost (25 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Evtl. die Verbindungen gesteckt oder gelöst, während die Schaltung nicht spannungslos war?


1. Test
Ich habe 1 an + , 2 an Gnd und 3 an die Kl1809 mit den Kabel des Steckers verbunden und dann den Steck auf den Taster gesteckt.
Danach habe ich PIN 6 mit GND verbunden und der Rauch ging auf.

 2. Test
Ich habe 1 an + , 2 an Gnd und 3 an die Kl1809 mit den Kabel des Steckers verbunden und dann den Steck auf den Taster gesteckt.
Ausgang 1 von Kl2889 aktiviert.
 und PIN 6 mit mit Ausgang 1 verbunden und der Rauch ging auf.


----------



## Plan_B (25 September 2022)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Danach habe ich PIN 6 mit GND verbunden und der Rauch ging auf


Die Ursache haben wir ja nun hinreichend beleuchtet. Das ganze sollte ohne grossen Aufwand lösbar sein für die noch intakten Switches.


----------



## Heinileini (25 September 2022)

Darkghost schrieb:


> 1. Test ... Danach habe ich PIN 6 mit GND verbunden und der Rauch ging auf.
> 
> 2. Test ... und PIN 6 mit mit Ausgang 1 verbunden und der Rauch ging auf.


Vermutlich beide genannten Tests an unverändert 24 V?!
Vermutlich Test 1 und Test 2 an zwei Exemplaren von Tastern?
Waren das jetzt Taster der "alten" Lieferung mit der korrekten BestellNr?
Waren das Exemplare, an denen die grünen LEDs mit ihrem VorWiderständen ohnehin schon ihr Leben ausgehaucht hatten?
Onkel Dagoberts Anschneiden des Themas "Garantie" hat Dich anscheinend in Deiner ExperimentierFreudigkeit beflügelt!?  

Bitte erstmal vorsichtig die Messungen durchführen und noch vorherer die Widerstände besorgen, sonst werden wir hier im Thread (mangels funktionsfähiger Taster) nie erfahren, was eigentlich los ist und wir müssen uns dann selbst solche Taster bestellen!

Sorry, Harald, ich will Dir nicht Deine TestExemplare vorenthalten, aber sooo viele benötigst Du wahrscheinlich nicht. Oder hast Du evtl. auch noch statistische Auswertungen damit vor?


----------



## Darkghost (26 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Vermutlich beide genannten Tests an unverändert 24 V?!
> Vermutlich Test 1 und Test 2 an zwei Exemplaren von Tastern?
> Waren das jetzt Taster der "alten" Lieferung mit der korrekten BestellNr?
> Waren das Exemplare, an denen die grünen LEDs mit ihrem VorWiderständen ohnehin schon ihr Leben ausgehaucht hatten?
> ...


Das waren die Tests, die ich ganz am Anfang durchgeführt habe, bevor mir überhaupt klar war, dass da was nicht stimmen kann (im Vergleich zu er ersten Bestellung)

Werde jetzt erst mal abwarten, was vom Verkäufer und oder vom Hersteller an Infos bekomme, bevor ich noch mal was an den Tastern mache.


----------



## Plan_B (26 September 2022)

Darkghost schrieb:


> was vom Verkäufer und oder vom Hersteller an Infos bekomme,


Good luck


----------



## Darkghost (26 September 2022)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Ich werde da mal am Montag anrufen. Danke.


-> Unter der Nummer erreiche ich keinen. Einmal Freizeichen, dann aufgelegt.

Hab noch +44 1932 825300 versucht -> AB.


----------



## Heinileini (26 September 2022)

Darkghost schrieb:


> -> Unter der Nummer erreiche ich keinen. Einmal Freizeichen, dann aufgelegt.


Ich habe nochmal die Nr aus dem Schriftfuss verglichen mit der, die ich hier gepostet hatte. Kein TippFehler.
Mir ist bei dieser Gelegenheit aber aufgefallen, dass im Schriftfuss u.a. auch "Stadium IGT Ltd" steht. Das wiederum steht im Einklang mit der Angabe bei RS: "Marke: Stadium IGT". *) Das Klicken darauf bringt u.a. diese Information:




also wieder dieselbe TelefonNr (und Anschrift) wie im Schriftfuss der von Dir im Beitrag #1 verlinkten Doku:




Google liefert hingegen:

Adresse: St Andrew's House, West St, Woking GU21 6EB, Vereinigtes Königreich

Öffnungszeiten:


Montag08:00–01:00Dienstag08:00–01:00Mittwoch08:00–01:00Donnerstag08:00–01:00Freitag08:00–01:00SamstagGeschlossenSonntagGeschlossen
Neue Öffnungszeiten vorschlagen

Telefon: +44 1932 825300

Die Firma mag umgezogen sein. Oder sie hat diverse Filialen/Standorte. Keine Ahnung.
Mit "01:00" bei den Öffnungszeiten dürfte wohl in unserer Sprache "13:00" gemeint sein.

Google liefert auch ein Foto, auf dem ein Polizei-Auto vor dem Gebäude zu sehen ist.
Wie soll man das denn nun deuten??? 

*) Meine Bedenken bezüglich eines geänderten FirmenNamens waren/sind wohl unbegründet.


----------



## PN/DP (26 September 2022)

Wo hast Du denn die Taster gekauft? Der Lieferant sollte eine Telefonnummer haben.
Es muss doch auch geklärt werden, warum Artikel mit abweichender Artikelnummer geliefert wurden und auf wessen Kappe das geht.

Harald


----------



## Darkghost (26 September 2022)

Hallo Harald,

hab noch mal um 10 Uhr unter +44 1932 825300  angerufen, da war ich dann in einer Telefonschleife und dann irgendwann raus.
Versuchs morgen noch mal.

Steh parallel mit RS (Verkäufer) seit ein paar Tagen in Kontakt.
Am Fr. hatte ich noch mal alles in einer Mail zusammengefasst und an RS geschickt. 
Hoffe die melden sich bald.

Gekauft hatte ich die meisten am 
05.10.2021 und ein paar weitere am 28.01.2022

Mir wurde von RS schon mitgeteilt, wenn es sich um eine Verwechslung handelt, würden die diese tauschen.
Als Sie diese Aussage getätigt hatten, hatten die aber gedacht, dass ich Schalter anstatt Taster bekommen habe. (andere Version gibt es ja eigentlich auch nicht)

Die Situation ist echt blöd, da alles jetzt auf diese Taster abgestimmt ist und die Dinger auch nicht günstig waren. 
Glas mit den entsprechenden Auslässen sind alle schon da. Icon zum Aufkleben sind schon hergestellt worden und aufgeklebt.
Bin nur wegen Gartenarbeiten bisher nicht dazu gekommen, dass fertig zu machen.

Stefan


----------



## Heinileini (27 September 2022)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Die Situation ist echt blöd, da alles jetzt auf diese Taster abgestimmt ist und die Dinger auch nicht günstig waren.
> Glas mit den entsprechenden Auslässen sind alle schon da. Icon zum Aufkleben sind schon hergestellt worden und aufgeklebt.


Wenn die Taster nicht ausgetauscht werden müssen (ausgenommen die 2 ? jetzt defekten), dann sind die Themen "Glas mit Auslässen" und "Icon zum Aufkleben" doch kein allzu grosses Thema.
Wie sieht es denn damit aus, ...
- die BetriebsSpannung von 24 V DC auf 6 V DC und
- die EingangsKlemmen der SPS von 24 V DC-Typen auf den hier im Thread genannten 5 V DC-Typ umzustellen?


----------



## Darkghost (27 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> - die BetriebsSpannung von 24 V DC auf 6 V DC und


Könnte funktionieren. Müsste ich ein bzw. evtl. mehrere Netzteil mit 6V kaufen.


Heinileini schrieb:


> - die EingangsKlemmen der SPS von 24 V DC-Typen auf den hier im Thread genannten 5 V DC-Typ umzustellen?


Die KL1124  (https://www.beckhoff.com/de-de/produkte/i-o/busklemmen/kl1xxx-digital-eingang/kl1124.html) könnte ich vermutlich nicht nehmen, da ich dann auch die Betriebsspannung der Taster 5V ist. 

Eine Ausgangsklemme mit 5V ähnlich der EL2889 gibt es nicht.
D.H. hier müsst vermutlich bei allen Outputs und LEDs über Relais gehen und dann auf die 24V Klemmen.
D.h. 108 (54 mal Taster und 54 mal LED) Wago Relais 857-314 (https://www.wago.com/de/relais-optokopplermodule/relaismodul/p/857-314)

Das ist aber eigentlich nicht bezahlbar :-/

Gibt es eine andere Alternative?


----------



## Plan_B (27 September 2022)

Oder einfach mal messen und Widerstände dazwischenklemmen.


----------



## Heinileini (27 September 2022)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Eine Ausgangsklemme mit 5V ähnlich der EL2889 gibt es nicht.
> D.H. hier müsst es über Relais gehen.
> 54 x Wago Relais 857-314 (https://www.wago.com/de/relais-optokopplermodule/relaismodul/p/857-314)


Oder OptoKoppler.
Die Ausgänge der SPS sollten auch hier weiterhin die 24 V Variante bleiben.

Wie sieht bei den für 24 V DC "fertig konfektionierten" OptoKopplern die "SekundärSeite" aus? Sind Collector und Emitter des FotoTransistors direkt herausgeführt/zugänglich?

Die "nackten" BauElemente OptoKoppler wären lediglich um einen VorWiderstand für die "PrimärSeite" (LED) zu erweitern.
Bei der "SekundärSeite" (FotoTransistor) wäre zu prüfen, welchen Strom sie verkraften können. Vorsichtshalber würde ich NICHT einplanen, mehrere Taster bzw. eigentlich mehrere Pins 4..6 an 1 OptoKoppler anzuschliessen.

Du steuerst bisher immer nur 1 Farbe pro Taster an und das soll auch so bleiben?



Darkghost schrieb:


> Zu erst mal mit einem Netzteil mit 6 dann ausprobieren, ob das zu keinem Defekt führt....


Bezüglich der LebensDauer der LEDs und der Taster-internen 100 Ohm Widerstände gilt aber weiterhin auch bei Betrieb an "nur" 6 V DC :
VOOORSICHT!!! Nicht blindlings die Pins 4..6 direkt mit GND verbinden!
Vorher unbedingt einen intakten Taster durchmessen und bei jeder Farbe für sich ermitteln, von welchen DurchlassSpannungen der LEDs wir ausgehen müssen. Die Spannungen dürften Farb-abhängig unterschiedlich sein.

Die internen 100 Ohm Widerstände könnten ausreichend sein, müssen sie aber nicht!
Ich würde ausserdem anstreben, die LEDs mit ca. 10 mA statt der maximal zulässigen 20 mA zu betreiben.
Sie leuchten dann zwar nicht ganz so hell, aber wahrscheinlich hell genug. Das kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Darkghost (27 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Du steuerst bisher immer nur 1 Farbe pro Taster an und das soll auch so bleiben?


ja


----------



## Darkghost (27 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Oder einfach mal messen und Widerstände dazwischenklemmen.


Ja, vermutlich werde ich das dann mal machen müssen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob da meine Kenntnisse für ausreichen.

Hab heute noch mal mit RS gesprochen, das Thema ist bei den in Bearbeitung.


----------



## Heinileini (27 September 2022)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Ja, vermutlich werde ich das dann mal machen müssen.


Nicht vermutlich! Ganz bestimmt! 


Darkghost schrieb:


> Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob da meine Kenntnisse für ausreichen.


Mit unserer Hilfe wirst Du an Deiner Aufgabe wachsen!!!


----------



## Darkghost (10 November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

hab nun die Aussage vom Hersteller überliefert von dem Verkäufer
:
Referring to the circuit diagram shown on page 3 of the attached.
Connecting pins 4, 5, or 6 to GND via a suitable value resistor (value dependant on the voltage of +VE) will cause each of the 3 LED colours to illuminate.

Hab jetzt mal nachgefragt, welchen Widerstand ich bei 24V nehmen muss.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Plan_B (10 November 2022)

Soweit waren wir doch schon im September. Dimensionierungsvorschläge waren auch hinreichend dabei.


----------



## Heinileini (11 November 2022)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal nachgefragt, welchen Widerstand ich bei 24V nehmen muss.


>= 270 Ω und >= 2 W


----------

